# Will Lance Complete this Year?



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

I gotta wonder what is going on in Lances Mind... No doubt he is in great shape for a 37 year old man... But after Several days RACING... Is the Body telling him... 
"Hey buddy, Homie dont play this any more"...
Is he wondering... Geeeesss... What the heck am I doing... I would think that he is having SOME second thoughts... 

Im sure he will complete this race... and maybe two more... But then I think there will be a Go/ NO Go decision...

Will his body come around ?
Will he do the Tour's even though he is not quite up to it? 
Would he take up a spot on the squad, not to the benifit of the Team? 

and who is in favor of a New Best in category list... as in Best Young Rider under 25,
and Best OLD Rider 34 and above...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

As an old guy who was away from the sport for a long time, then came back, I bet he's having the time of his life.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

pr0230 said:


> I gotta wonder what is going on in Lances Mind... No doubt he is in great shape for a 37 year old man... But after Several days RACING... Is the Body telling him...
> "Hey buddy, Homie dont play this any more"...


If his body is calling him "Homie" then yes, it is indeed time for him to hang up the cleats, drive down I-35 for half an hour, and check himself in.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't really care for Armstrong, but i could never call him a pansy, he's a hardman.


----------



## BlackSteel (Jul 10, 2007)

I have to agree with PR that maybe Lance put too much on his plate this year. I do think that if he makes it through the Tour of California and then is selective in the spring classics his form may come around for the Giro though. Lance still could light some fireworks this May. 
It seems that now it's fashionable to do both the Giro and the TDF in the same year. But is it fashionable because the riders are now cleaner or because the dope is harder to detect?


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

He should give it everything he's got for the Giro and then help Contador win the tour.

Would be something if he could add a Giro win, not only for himself, but also to make the Giro more well known in the States as it deserves a lot more recognition.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.velonews.com/article/86804

_Despite his better than expected performances to date, the 37-year-old Texan said he’s finished the last three stages feeling fatigued and his recovery is not yet what it used to be. Astana team manager and confidante Johan Bruyneel says it’s par for the course, believing a few more week-long races is exactly what he needs to change all that. _

Is this what everyone is referring to.

Not that I'm a fan, but, I wouldn't jump the gun here.


----------



## Dctrofspin (Mar 10, 2004)

I think you're on to something. He's packfill, no doubt about it. And all things being...(ahem)...equal, he's not going to be able to make that big a move by July. I think he gets reality in the Giro and decides to preserve what's left of the legacy by smiling and saying "ah, never mind." At least if got people looking at the sport again.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Armstrong has always raced himself into shape. the question is, "will he be in race shape for the giro, or is he trying to peak at the tour?" we all know what the company line is, but he and johan have always left wiggle room in what they say. "we are targeting blah blah, but it all depends on how training goes."

Armstrong claims he is doing this for cancer awareness, and he has never raced the giro. It is an untapped "market" for his cancer awareness. He is in a position where he both can't win and can't lose. The fanbois will always have his back, and the skeptics will always hate him.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Check today's reports on TdU. He was on the front and strong. For is first race back on the road I have to believe that his competitors are a little worried.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

0.2 cents worth, unless he is injured he will complete. He looks strong so far and he seems to be enjoying himself. He really doesn't have much other pressure other than what he places on himself.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Dctrofspin said:


> I think you're on to something. He's packfill, no doubt about it. And all things being...(ahem)...equal, he's not going to be able to make that big a move by July. I think he gets reality in the Giro and decides to preserve what's left of the legacy by smiling and saying "ah, never mind." At least if got people looking at the sport again.


Maybe, but isn't it 105 degrees there? That kind of heat makes it hard to spectate. I live near Miami and the heat isn't that bad, even at the height of summer. It's sultry here, that's blistering. At any rate, you can't judge the guy by his first serious competition in 3.5 years. I believe there are other reasons for perhaps having that kind of opinion, but I don't think this race is indicative of much and I'm a skeptic.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Rolando (Jan 13, 2005)

Warm weather is easier on an old body than cold. Also, if you look at the standings at each stage of the TDU so far, you will find that Lance has moved up after every stage.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Rolando said:


> Warm weather is easier on an old body than cold. Also, if you look at the standings at each stage of the TDU so far, you will find that Lance has moved up after every stage.


When it's over 100 degrees it more than warm. That kind of weather is never easy. I guarantee recovery is faster after a race the same distance in 40 degree weather as opposed to 100 degree weather.


----------



## stewartj76 (Jan 2, 2007)

I like his message: racing for cancer awareness. I'm not sold on the method. Why not chip in some cash and have the whole team racing in Astana/Livestrong jerseys? Yeah, great, he's got his Lance Oakleys, but there's not a lot of visibility for the cause. You see Lance, not Livestrong.

Get Trek onboard, have everyone ride Livestrong Madone's (I think this is coming). Make a Rock Racing spectacle of it, but in a good way.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

stewartj76 said:


> I like his message: racing for cancer awareness. I'm not sold on the method. Why not chip in some cash and have the whole team racing in Astana/Livestrong jerseys? Yeah, great, he's got his Lance Oakleys, but there's not a lot of visibility for the cause. You see Lance, not Livestrong.
> 
> Get Trek onboard, have everyone ride Livestrong Madone's (I think this is coming). Make a Rock Racing spectacle of it, but in a good way.


I suspect his comeback was a little late for a complete re-work all of the groundwork as it pertains to Astana 2009. 

He has his Trek-Livestrong U23 Development team for the all Livestrong message. They will compete on Livestrong Madone, be in the gear with Axel Merckx as the DS. Axel is great with the young guys and they will grow the team over the next few years. They will race domestically with a sprinkling of international events.


----------



## S80 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm with those to say too soon to tell. Each stage of the TdU seemed to be sprint finishes with most teams not sending their best riders. The race in California will be a better look as how he stacks up early in the season with more climbing and time trialing.

Whether or not he "wins", certainly his involvement has brought lots of attention. I wonder whether Discovery would have exited or whether Astana would have been matched up with Johann if all knew that LA was making this comeback two years ago. Perhaps even a new sponsor would have been attracted - expanding overall investment in the sport.


----------



## monocognizant (Sep 12, 2008)

I think Lance performed exactly as is expected. He was not interested in a win at the TDU. He was simply out for the ride and the publicity. Lance is a very cool customer, He'll win the stages/races that interest him.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

S80 said:


> I'm with those to say too soon to tell. Each stage of the TdU seemed to be sprint finishes with most teams not sending their best riders. The race in California will be a better look as how he stacks up early in the season with more climbing and time trialing.
> 
> Whether or not he "wins", certainly his involvement has brought lots of attention. I wonder whether Discovery would have exited or whether Astana would have been matched up with Johann if all knew that LA was making this comeback two years ago. Perhaps even a new sponsor would have been attracted - expanding overall investment in the sport.


The AToC will be the Cold War between Basso and Armstrong. The calm before WW3


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

this is what im looking forward to. lance pretty much said basso was the heir to his throne, and then OP happened. 

wonder how the press will handle it...



iliveonnitro said:


> The AToC will be the Cold War between Basso and Armstrong. The calm before WW3


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Armstrong will not go for the GC at the Tour of CA - he will throw Levi a bone and use it to build form for his real spring ambition: Milan - San Remo. Armstrong wants to round out his palmares - ToC means nothing for that. MSR is one of the monuments and suits him. The showdown on the Poggio should be great...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

how is he at descending? watching him hit those switchbacks will be pretty interesting.

i only really recall watching him contest the climbs, not the backside. i guess i do remember the day he went CXing after beloki went down, but thats about it.



stevesbike said:


> Armstrong will not go for the GC at the Tour of CA - he will throw Levi a bone and use it to build form for his real spring ambition: Milan - San Remo. Armstrong wants to round out his palmares - ToC means nothing for that. MSR is one of the monuments and suits him. The showdown on the Poggio should be great...


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

weltyed said:


> how is he at descending? watching him hit those switchbacks will be pretty interesting.


Way back before he even won a Tour, during his comeback from cancer, I read an interview with him regarding a NORBA race he ran in '98. They alluded to his descending prowess on the road and wondered if it directly translated to a mountain bike (it didn't). Anyway, that wasn't the only time I saw him referred to as a skilled descender, but they were all pre 1999 TdF. Does that mean anything for MSR? I dunno.


----------



## rikaguilera (Jul 31, 2008)

He will finish what he started. He is doing this for a bigger reason that race wins, and he has already started to bring a raised level of awareness and an increase of funds for his cause. Love him or hate him, he is doing the right thing.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i think i saw that norba race on tv. didnt he abandon it? or was that a mtb race after he got some tour victories? i just remember seeing heli shots of him falling and picking himself up after hitting some logs. he was having a pretty bad day.



kbiker3111 said:


> Way back before he even won a Tour, during his comeback from cancer, I read an interview with him regarding a NORBA race he ran in '98. They alluded to his descending prowess on the road and wondered if it directly translated to a mountain bike (it didn't). Anyway, that wasn't the only time I saw him referred to as a skilled descender, but they were all pre 1999 TdF. Does that mean anything for MSR? I dunno.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

All those boys are in for a rough ride off Mt. Palomar in the TOC. The descent down East Grade is pretty poorly surfaced right now. Big cracks, holes, frost heaves and extra rough pavement. I was up there recently and on the descent I thought I broken a carbon rim on a pothole, my chain was slapping, I had to stop and tighten up my helmet which kept bouncing around and my bars slipped...all due to the poor surface and the shadows hiding all kinds of hazards on the road. Europeans would probably not much care for that kinda dangerous stage in one of their races. 

Could be interesting if the GC is still in question at that stage..Someone with some big balls could get some time during that section..
Don Hanson


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it is not a technical descent by their standards (the road was built to bring up the telescope, so is not steep and doesn't have hard hairpins). A group of 10-20 will likely go clear over the top - the place to attack would be after the descent up Cole grade and then a solo or pair of riders could try to make it to the finish.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

stevesbike said:


> it is not a technical descent by their standards (the road was built to bring up the telescope, so is not steep and doesn't have hard hairpins). A group of 10-20 will likely go clear over the top - the place to attack would be after the descent up Cole grade and then a solo or pair of riders could try to make it to the finish.


yes, the descent is only about 4-5%. If a bunch of teams work together on it, and across the valley it could easily come back together. From the turn to Cole grade to the finish is 25 miles, could be tough for a group to stay away, unless it is the right group.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Early TdF prediction.

He cracks on Mt Ventoux right next to the Simpson Memorial.... "is this what they mean by poetic justice?"


----------

